
Ask HN: Best project management app geared towards developers - dlf
My startup is looking to integrate what we're building with a project management app geared towards developers. In particular we'd like to know which ones are popular among startups.<p>What project management app does your team use?<p>As always, your feedback is very much appreciated!
======
malandrew
We use Asana. I prefer it over other things I've used such as Pivotal Tracker
and Jira.

From my experience, Jira is geared at large silo-ed companies, where you need
to spend time defining processes. It's very inorganic.

I liked Pivotal Tracker, but the whole agile thing proved to be a bit too
inflexible at the startup I founded with some friends. It did work well at a
larger startup of about 30-40 people, where a bit of process rigidity was kind
of useful. It would be interesting if I had Asana available to have tried at
that company.

Jira was used at the first tech company I worked at. Waaaaay too process
focused. Detracted from those who actually do work. That being said, I can see
how it would be an asset at a large company with A people to C people and high
turnover.

These days I'm mulling a "pull request" based approach for certain types of
programming tasks and everything else in Asana.

~~~
X4
We used ASANA for several months and it turned out that it god better by the
time, it's still not efficient collaboration and the emails send out, kill a
lot of useful time.

-1 for ASANA from an early adopter.

~~~
malandrew
You can turn off the emails if they don't work for you. I find that the emails
make sure stuff gets checked and handled in a timely manner. Most other tools
require self-discipline from the rest of the team. They need to check whatever
tool to keep on top of things. Most tools that don't have a "pull" approach
have a higher chance of failing to be adopted.

------
aymeric
Trello.com is good to track "todo -> in progress -> to test -> to deploy" kind
of workflows.

~~~
bigohms
"Works on all devices

Trello works on everything! It’s web based and made to go mobile if you need
to. Nothing to install. Nothing to update."

Not true, iPad safari looks like sh*t.

~~~
X4
I agree, it's not an optimal experience on all devices and having a standalone
solution instead of an SaaS hosted one is a lot better, but FogCreek Software
builds awesome products admittedly. That's why I also recommend trying it.

~~~
bigohms
SaaS can be awesome. Unfortunately this isn't a matter of optimal, it's just
unusable. I hope they take notice.

------
X4
Hi dlf!

Please take a look at software developed by <http://www.fogcreek.com/>

Kiln, Trello and FogBugz are a good trio. Checkout
<http://www.fogcreek.com/kiln/> for example.

~~~
dlf
Yeah, I've seen it. It looks like a nice suite. Are you part of Fog Creek?

------
mcarrano
While I am not part of a company/startup, I have started to use Asana.com for
personal projects. So far I really enjoy using it.

~~~
aymeric
I see Asana's name popping up more and more often. What do you specifically
like about Asana?

~~~
mcarrano
The first time I logged in, I felt like I have been using it for a while since
I had no problems using it.

It also helps that the team at Asana keeps improving it. They recently
launched a calendar feature which I now have connected to my Google calendar.

------
chris_dcosta
I found Podio to be pretty good. You can manage several projects. you can
download templates or roll your own.

------
davidandgoliath
Jira. Hands down.

